# Is it illegal to have pet pigeons in the city??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper. I was just wondering if keeping PET pigeons in the city is illegal?? My friend has his in the city and he wanted to know if it was illegal so that he wouldn't get in trouble by the state. Please let me know so i can tell him as soon as possible!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Every city has a different law about keeping pigeon, chicken, ducks,etc. The only way to know for sure is to check, anonymously, with the local jurisdiction.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

i know for sure that if you have a whole bunch of pigeons, like, maybe 100 or more, you cant, but my friend only has 2. is that okay?? Please let me know so that i can tell him as soon as possible!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It all depend on the city ordinances where he lives. I can't tell you. One of you will need to check with the city he lives in. You probably can figure it out on line.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Different State, Different Law*

I think your friend needs to find out the city ordinance first. Here in NY, in Long Island some part of LI need to get a city permit to have birds or loft in their backyard, the funny part is same city but different zip code don't need a permit. Now if you're talking about owning or having a coop/loft of pigeon in Manhattan area, I say I don't think that's possible, some try to make them as a pet but there's a risk if you live in an apartment building, also if your friend's landlord didn't agree with the idea then s/he can't...I hope my suggestion help your Q...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Many states and counties allow up to any combination of 5 cats, miniature pet style livestock (mini horse, cow, goat) and dogs, and up to 20 rodents like pet mice, rats, rabbits, doves, pigeons, small exotics (reptiles).
In Maricopa county on the Apache Junction county island I could have, for example, 2 cats, 2 dogs, one miniature pig or goat (pet variety, not livestock) 3 pet mice, 2 pet rats, 5 doves, 5 laying chicken hens, 2 pigeons, 1 iguana, 1 snake, and 1 bearded dragon = 25 animals with no permits required. I don't, thank heaven, have 25 animals, but I could if I wanted to.
If I had an acre or more I could own double the hens, a rooster as well, and some turkeys.

Now I have a neighbor that doesn't have an acre lot, and she has 5 large goats and 60 chickens, 6 roosters. (totally not allowed) The county knows about her, and decided not to enforce it because nobody complained about her. We don't rat her out, she doesn't tell the county about our other neighbor with the rooster.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

philodice said:


> Many states and counties allow up to any combination of 5 cats, miniature pet style livestock (mini horse, cow, goat) and dogs, and up to 20 rodents like pet mice, rats, rabbits, doves, pigeons, small exotics (reptiles).
> In Maricopa county on the Apache Junction county island I could have, for example, 2 cats, 2 dogs, one miniature pig or goat (pet variety, not livestock) 3 pet mice, 2 pet rats, 5 doves, 5 laying chicken hens, 2 pigeons, 1 iguana, 1 snake, and 1 bearded dragon = 25 animals with no permits required. I don't, thank heaven, have 25 animals, but I could if I wanted to.
> If I had an acre or more I could own double the hens, a rooster as well, and some turkeys.


You forgot the partridge in the pear tree! 


philodice said:


> Now I have a neighbor that doesn't have an acre lot, and she has 5 large goats and 60 chickens, 6 roosters. (totally not allowed) The county knows about her, and decided not to enforce it because nobody complained about her. *We don't rat her out, she doesn't tell the county about our other neighbor with the rooster.*


Wanna trade some neighbors???


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

wowwowwow


----------

